# Closing the gap



## Touch Of Death (Dec 19, 2003)

I just watched the latest TOW vid and we call that 'closing the gap' concept 'attack their weakest base of support'. Go figure. Talk about different filters for the same idea:asian: 
Sean


----------



## Gotkenpo? (Dec 27, 2003)

That tip was actually my request.  I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 7, 2004)

I didn't say it wasn't cool, I said we call it different things.


----------



## Gotkenpo? (Jan 8, 2004)

oh no, i didn't mean to say you didn't think it was cool.  I was just saying i requested it, and i thought it was very cool of him to put it up.

peace


----------

